# Case Backhoe Help, PLease



## Drifter505 (Apr 21, 2011)

Extenda hoe will not extend or retract. Stabilizers will not lower or raise. Rest of machine is 100 percent. Tractor is 2005 580 Super M, Series 2, 1115 hours, very light use.

Please note, in chasing and tracing the wires and lines I unhooked the wires to the extenda hoe switches at the joy stick controller and the stabalizers work perfect. Plug the extenda hoe wire back up and they will not lower or raise and hoe still doesn't extend.

Thank you for reading and hopefully you can help me to fix.

Thank you all !


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would get some electrical cleaner and clean all the conections first, back hoes are nasty dirty.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## Drifter505 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Thank you, good idea*

Have a great weekend ByeBye


rsmith335 said:


> I would get some electrical cleaner and clean all the conections first, back hoes are nasty dirty.


----------



## Drifter505 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you, very nice forum, lots of info !


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Drifter505 said:


> Extenda hoe will not extend or retract. Stabilizers will not lower or raise. Rest of machine is 100 percent. Tractor is 2005 580 Super M, Series 2, 1115 hours, very light use.
> 
> Please note, in chasing and tracing the wires and lines I unhooked the wires to the extenda hoe switches at the joy stick controller and the stabalizers work perfect. Plug the extenda hoe wire back up and they will not lower or raise and hoe still doesn't extend.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are dealing with a E/H valve being used to operate the two systems. When you disconnect the wires your stabilizers work, but not the hoe reach. My guess is that the solenoid is shorted out and not changing position. Hope this helps!Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you own a Shop Manual for this machine, or have access to one?Bye


----------



## suntrana45 (May 12, 2011)

Do any of the wires going to the Joystick get "hot" to the touch, if something is partially shorting out it may drag down the voltage and prevent other functions from working. Good idea on the cleaning, once you have cleaned the terminations you can smear a little silicone on the plugs to help keep out moisture and dirt.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Drifter505, if you get that issue worked out let us know please so we can put that into the knowledge banks.
what works for one can work for others too.
Cheer,s oh! and welcome too.


----------

